# Tahoe with the Family



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Not to be a dick but you should probably do some research before coming to a forum and asking us to plan your vacation for you.


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

suck a dick, i have 3 vacations planned right now, one to heavenly, one to squaw, one to northstar, im doing my reserch right now on this forum cus thats what theyre for. now why dont you add something usefull and tell me what your favortie place in tahoe is


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Obviously your a vacation planning genius and know Tahoe well. :finger1::facepalm1::facepalm3:

FYI There's plenty of people in south lake who's dicks you can suck. :eyetwitch2:



DasStugIII said:


> suck a dick, i have 3 vacations planned right now, one to heavenly, one to squaw, one to northstar, im doing my reserch right now on this forum cus thats what theyre for. now why dont you add something usefull and tell me what your favortie place in tahoe is


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

i have no idea about tahoe why do you thin i made a post, ive done my research and i cant decide. what the fuck is this forum even for? a dude asks about a board and everyone has an opinion, one dude asks where to actually fucking snowboard and gets shit on. man you guys are def helping the scene.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

If you want Park go to Northstar and Squaw for bowl and powder riding. Squaw is more family oriented than Northstar but you said everyone is over 21 so hit up the apres at northstar.


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you, thats all i wanted, what about meadows or kirkwood? i see alot of people talking bout those too. again sry for my ignorance of the area, ive been confined to bear and mammoth forever.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bummer. I've been to all of them except sierra at Tahoe and Mt rose. I think you should go to......


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

DasStugIII said:


> Thank you, thats all i wanted, what about meadows or kirkwood? i see alot of people talking bout those too. again sry for my ignorance of the area, ive been confined to bear and mammoth forever.


I've only been to Northstar and Squaw. If you're ever in Mammoth and want to hit hole in the wall I'd be glad to lead the way.


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

argo, you are the coolest dude ever, youve been everywhere and know everything, i wish i was you. where do you even find time to snowboard yourself around helping people snowboard with your infinite internet 4000 post epeen.

Sounds like a plan mammoth, i should be up there once or twice this season, always down for a good local shack away from the crowd.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What you should probably be doing is a snow dance. I think the last time Tahoe got snow the Donner Party was dining on each other.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

DasStugIII said:


> argo, you are the coolest dude ever, youve been everywhere and know everything, i wish i was you. where do you even find time to snowboard yourself around helping people snowboard with your infinite internet 4000 post epeen.
> 
> Sounds like a plan mammoth, i should be up there once or twice this season, always down for a good local shack away from the crowd.


Probably should have been more clear. Hole in the wall is a side country run that takes you through and old lava shoot. probably the sickest run on the mountain besides Huevo's Grande.


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

Ah lol didnt read that right, was to blinded by the radience that was argo. Yes i agree 100% and will be glad to run that with somebody who can probably teach me something. 

Believe me gorge im danceing my ass off, you twrk for snow right? pls STJ give me snow, el nino is being a dick.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I said I had not been to Mt rose or sierra.... Guess that means I haven't been everywhere. Never been to mammoth or bear either. I did go make a few laps today though. there are long summers and the mountains close at some point of the day in winter so I figure why not post during commercial breaks or after I'm outta the hottub.


----------



## MRceoismytitle (Nov 7, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> Probably should have been more clear. Hole in the wall is a side country run that takes you through and old lava shoot. probably the sickest run on the mountain besides Huevo's Grande.


I want to go. Where is this? it looks like it's off of chair 9?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I could care less about being in south lake. The only real reason to stay there would be to save the drive to kirkwood, otherwise I like squaw, home wood, alpine, North Star etc. find a small cabin on the north side. And party there, the casinos are shittier than Reno. Plus Reno is almost as close as south lake from the north side.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

MRceoismytitle said:


> I want to go. Where is this? it looks like it's off of chair 9?


It's Off the backside. Take upper gondy and ride the daves run ridge, once you get towards the antenna towers keep right and ride down on the backside keeping left. you funnel right into it. you ride out onto twin lakes and take the tamarack lodge bus back. I would gladly take you out there whenever you're in town and there is enough snow.


----------



## MRceoismytitle (Nov 7, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> It's Off the backside. Take upper gondy and ride the daves run ridge, once you get towards the antenna towers keep right and ride down on the backside keeping left. you funnel right into it. you ride out onto twin lakes and take the tamarack lodge bus back. I would gladly take you out there whenever you're in town and there is enough snow.


Dude, that sounds great. I want to really tear up the all mountain backcountry this season. Last season was my first season at mammoth, I tried to take my park board everywhere up there, but it proved a little difficult. So I just ordered a new lib tech darker series 161. It's camber dominant. Super stoked. Going to post pictures of it when it arrives. It better come by Friday though, dont want to drive up Saturday morning without a new deck. Snow looks like it is melting fast at mammoth, I'm worried. High pressure system will not gtfo.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

MRceoismytitle said:


> Dude, that sounds great. I want to really tear up the all mountain backcountry this season. Last season was my first season at mammoth, I tried to take my park board everywhere up there, but it proved a little difficult. So I just ordered a new lib tech darker series 161. It's camber dominant. Super stoked. Going to post pictures of it when it arrives. It better come by Friday though, dont want to drive up Saturday morning without a new deck. Snow looks like it is melting fast at mammoth, I'm worried. High pressure system will not gtfo.


there's still some snow up there, I went riding in the vistas for some pre season jibbing. Had to get the first slam out of the way.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> If you want Park go to Northstar and Squaw for bowl and powder riding. *Squaw is more family oriented than Northstar but you said everyone is over 21 so hit up the apres at northstar.*



Ya, you got that one backwards, chief.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

DasStugIII said:


> So i was wondering if you fine gentlemen could help me out, our family of 4 is looking to book a tahoe vacation and i hadnt realized there was like 100 different hills up there. Im really the only one who rides seriously with my brothers just dabbling so i need wherever we stay to have a variety of non snowboarding stuff too. Also ideally have a nice park and not be too crowded, everyones 21 so bars/casinos are important too. Ive never been so if you guys could give me a rundown of your favorite places to stay that'd be sweet, were planning on going dec 15th - dec 19th. TY
> 
> TLDR; which fucking resort do i go to?


I haven't even read all the replies, but holy shit! Why are you beating up on this guy? Yes, he might be a douche bag, but so what? I happen to know of a house in Tahoe City -- 5 minutes from Homewood, 15/20 minutes to Alpine/Squaw. Three bedrooms/2Bath with loft and fireplace. You'll awake to the avalanche grenades (hopefully) at Alpine Meadows out the back. Super peaceful, just a couple of blocks off of Route 89. Supermarket, restaurants, snowboard shops, tourist shit, all just a few minutes away.

Like I said, I can't promise any deals, but it's the house we've been renting for several years. Skipped the last couple seasons because of the bad conditions (among other things), but I can certainly send you the info of you're interested.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Ya, you got that one backwards, chief.


Squaw is skier central for all things NorCal.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Squaw is skier central for all things NorCal.


Truth, but not sure how that relates to my original comment..


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks for the info guys! gunna be hitting 5 days at squaw. any runs or things at the resort i should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

DasStugIII said:


> thanks for the info guys! gunna be hitting 5 days at squaw. any runs or things at the resort i should keep an eye out for?


Siberia, Granite Chief, Red Dog/Squaw Creek, KT-22 should keep you busy for the better part of a day.

Check out vrbo.com and Craigslist, specifically vrbo.com. There are a TON of second homes up here and people rent them out for fairly cheap ($300-500/night IIRC, obviously depending on the property). 

Stay in Tahoe City or Truckee if you're going to ride Squaw/Alpine.

If you have a specific question, post it up and I'll try to respond.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Truth, but not sure how that relates to my original comment..


I don't know either, but sometimes in life, pointless things just remain.:eyetwitch2:


----------

